# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling 2 November 2013: Mee eens als er geen koptelefoons meer op de fiets mag

## Leontien

> Hoewel de Londense burgemeester Boris Johnson eerst nog stelde dat 'geen enkele hoeveelheid verkeersmaatregelen' het aantal fietsdoden in zijn stad kan verminderen, heeft hij dinsdag toch een oplossing aangereikt om Londen voor tweewielers wat veiliger te maken. Johnson ageerde in een radio-uitzending van de BBC tegen koptelefoons in het verkeer. 'Ze zijn een absolute plaag', aldus de burgemeester.


ad.nl

Vind jij net als de Londense burgemeester Boris Johnson dat koptelefoon bij fietsers een plaag is? Denk jij dat het verkeer veiliger wordt voor fietsers als zij geen koptelefoons meer op hebben? Of heb jij een andere oplossing voor veiliger verkeer voor fietsers?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Jeanne24

Helemaal mee eens, net zoals met het gebruik van een mobieltje op de fiets. A. Het haalt de aandacht van het verkeer weg. B. Vaak horen deze fietsers de seintjes van het overige verkeer niet meer. Levensgevaarlijk dus!!!

----------


## ikke64

Gewoon helemaal nergens anders mee bezig zijn dan fietsen en het verkeer. Iedere automobilist weet hoe gevaarlijk veel fietsers zich gedragen.
En tot overmaat van ramp krijgen we dan ook nog al die senioren op de weg, die met 20/25 km per uur op hun electro fiets rond knallen. Veel sneller dan ze denken of handelen kunnen. Dan nog al die wielrenners die echt alleen met fietsen bezig zijn, en dan bedoel ik ook alleen fietsen, want verkeersregels of medeweggebruikers zien of horen ze niet. Ik ben van mening dat voor deze groep verkeers deelnemers veel strengere regels moeten gelden.
En nee, ik fiets elke werkdag, van en naar mijn werk. Ik jen het dus van twee kanten.....

----------


## meneereddie

Als ik hier in Nederland een fietser met een koptelefoon op zie fietsen, denkik er niets verkeerds van, omdat ie op het fietspad fietst.
Als ik diezelfde fietser in Londen zie fietsen, met hetzelfde koptelefoontje op, denk ik dat ie zelfmoordneigingen heeft.
Daar fietst ie op rijwielstroken, dwars over straat, door alle verkeer heen...

Het hangt wat mij betreft van de locatie af, en de verkeersomstandigheden.

----------


## ferrie1

Het verkeer is de dag van vandaag zo hectisch dat het je volledige aandacht vraagt , dus koptelefoons zijn uit den boze. Ik rijd met de auto en heb 25 jaar lang van en naar het werk gefietst (45 km per dag).

----------


## Barabas

In NL is het doorgaans zo dat het fietspad dermate groot is, en veelal volledig afgezonderd is van de openbare weg, waarbij het misschien niet veel uitmaakt of ja al dan niet een koptelefoon op je kop hebt tijdens het fietsen. 
Het probleem bij een koptelefoon op hebben, is dat je het geluid rechtsreeks in je oren krijgt, en dat je dus het omgevingslawaai doorgaans (helemaal) niet meer hoort, en in het beste geval nog nauwelijks hoort, en dat je daarbij zo geoncentreerd bent doorgaans ook nog naar het luisteren van hetgeen door je koptelefoon gaat, dat je aandacht van de rest verwijderd wordt, en je dus (haast) niet meer oplet op andere zaken. 
Tegenwoordig is het verkeer zo druk dat je geen seconde mag verstrooid zijn, en bv in België zijn er veel wegen waar de fietspaden onbestaande zijn, of "alternatieve fietspaden" geïnsinueerd worden met een "gekleurd oppervlak", waarbij men dan heel goed moet opletten om niet aangereden te worden door een wagen. Soms maken de fietspaden deel uit van een stuk van het voetpad, maar ook daar is het belangrijk dat je alles in de gaten hebt, want als een voetganger de straat wilt oversteken, dan moet hij ook over het fietspad op dat moment.
Om te besluiten kan ik enkel zeggen, behalve het eerste geval die ik als voorbeeld gaf, waar het misschien nog net zou kunnen, en waar het ook al gevaarlijk kan zijn, omdat je als er gevaar dreigt, dat een andere fietser je wilt aangeven met zijn bel, je die ook niet kan horen op dat moment, kan ik enkel zeggen, koptelefoon op je kop tijdens het fietsen is levensgevaarlijk, maar de meesten beseffen het niet eens....

----------


## christel1

In Nederland zou ik het wel durven, in België niet, geen goeie fietspaden, geen voorzieningen om het te doen en het is ook levensgevaarlijk. En in NL dan enkel buiten het dorp of stad hoor, daar hoort het helemaal niet thuis. En meestal zijn ze dan nog aan het sms'en ook wat ook de concentratie al wegneemt achter het stuur, gelijk welk stuur dus. Ikke64, vroeg of laat worden we allemaal senior hoor en zijn we misschien echt blij dat we een elektrische fiets hebben waar we ons kunnen mee verplaatsen om toch nog iets of wat mobiel te zijn. Dan heb ik eigenlijk liever een oudje met een fiets dan een oudje voor me met een wagen, nu spreek ik niet in het algemeen maar heb 2 weken geleden zo een ouwe man gezien met een wagen en dat kon echt niet meer. Die wist echt niet meer waar hij reed en zonder kijken boe of bah overal inslaan zonder pinkers zonder kijken, dan leg ik wel mijn rijbewijs aan de kant als het zover moest komen.

----------

